
Parallelism is not Concurrency - z1mm32m4n
https://existentialtype.wordpress.com/2011/03/17/parallelism-is-not-concurrency/
======
webaholic
Another explanation by Rob Pike which I think is much simpler:
[https://blog.golang.org/concurrency-is-not-
parallelism](https://blog.golang.org/concurrency-is-not-parallelism)

